# Paranoia or not big deal?



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a question and I hope others can give me some insight. My in laws and I have always pretty much gotten along. They seem like ok people. However there are a few things that have always seemed a little strange to me. One in particular. I always felt my wife's father was a bit paranoid. He is in his in 80's and since he fought in the war, possibly suffered a bit of PTSD, although he has never been diagnosed with anything. Hes fond of guns. Yes I know there are many people who collect guns. Although I believe in protecting ones self and family I have to wonder if his is a bit over the top. 

He has a gun case with various guns in it and he keeps it locked which is good. Fine no problem, but heres where it gets kinda weird to me. He has a gun (rifles, shot guns) hanging over top of every door way in the house. :scratchhead: I do not know if they are all loaded.Not hanging down pointing at anyone but just mounted on the door way above all the doors in the house. Front door, back door, door ways leading into bedrooms or hall ways etc. I learned not long ago from my wife he also had a special place dug out in the bottom of his bedroom closet years ago, which has a gun case down in the ground full of guns. Of course its locked and there is a floor in the bottom of the closet but you can slide it over and there is the case down in the ground. Its fire proof so if the house were to catch on fire of course the gun case would be left standing. He also keeps a small hand gun lying on the kitchen table everyday under a baseball cap. He says its just in case anyone tried to break in during the middle of the day he would be near it. 

Not long ago, it was brought to my wifes attention by her sister that he had with drew some money from the bank ( a couple of thousands of dollars.) and my wifes sister (who doesn't live around where they live) said he dug a hole some place and buried it. We are all puzzled by this BUT no one asks any questions. Not about the money, not about guns nothing. Its like this is the norm for this family, which it may well be. And the gun thing has always been like this since my wife can remember. But my question is, does this sound like a man who might have some paranoia issues or is this normal to have all these guns on walls, in cases, under ground and lying on the kitchen table? Thoughts?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep he sounds pretty paranoid. Unless of course he lives in a warzone.

He's in his 80's. He's probably not going to ever change unless someone can talk him into getting help for is paranoia.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with Elegirl. Guns are his thing. And he feels more secure having one around for safety. I would equate it to riding around with a seatbelt. You feel more comfortable with it on just in case you were to be in a car accident, right? Now think about how it feels when you drive down the road without one. Uncomfortable, correct? I suspect that is how your father in law feels. 

I wouldn't worry about it UNLESS you fear for the safety of any children who may go over to visit. If there are kids running around I'd be VERY upset if a loaded gun was lying on the table under a baseball hat. That's just irresponsible, IMO. 

Next time you are over, casually ask him about his decorative guns over the doors. Engage in conversation. Then ask, "Hey, they aren't loaded, are they?" *laugh laugh* *wink wink* 

As far as the money, well, that could be an age thing as well. Some people just don't trust banks or they want some sort of cash around as a safety net which can be easily accessible.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Or, he may just be a gun collector. 

My father has a fire-proof safe for his most valuable guns built in under the floor in their home. If the house burns down, the guns will be safe. Not because he wants to use them to hunt folks down, but because many of them are historically significant and all of the ones he keeps there are very valuable. Locking up and protecting something that's worth many thousands of dollars isn't necessarily paranoid. It would be recommended that jewelry or art of comparable value be protected in a similar fashion.

If the guns are mounted above the doors, then they're meant mostly as decoration rather than as useable weaponry. Again, is he a collector? Collectors show off their collections. People who collect insects mount them in shadowboxes on the walls, people who collect china display it in glass fronted cases, and people who collect long-guns put them on walls - often above doors or fireplaces. 

I do understand that you are not personally comfortable with his guns, but owning, displaying, keeping them in a safe, and even keeping one in easy reach don't necessarily make a guy some paranoid loon. He's a gun guy. 

As for the money, many older people are less trusting of banks than is the modern norm. My father-in-law kept several gold bars in a secret location until his death. He lived through the Depression, where his parents lost everything, and was pretty determined not to ever have his family become suddenly destitute. It's perhaps not entirely logic-driven, but it's not entirely crazy either. 

So, he may be a little paranoid, but being a gun collector isn't proof of mental illness and I'm not sure his level of paranoia is hurting anything. And, he's in his 80's, so there's probably very little reason to think he's going to change now. I'm not sure that this issue is something it's really worth worrying about at this point unless he's becoming increasingly erratic in his thoughts or behavior.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

He may need to be checked for Alzhimers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

On the surface it sounds paranoid, BUT let's not forget this countries history AND most importantly constant newsfeeds/media full of FEAR.

If one reads papers and watches news, yeah, chances are they will be armed up and some. 

Fear sells, what can I say. Our government and media LOVE to keep us in it......


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

He's a prepper.

Don't be surprised if when you ask him about the guns he asks you about your "plan".

Watch out, those zombies bite!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

IMO it's one thing to collect guns and have them put away in cases but on display over every door way is a little odd. Unless he lives in a museum and wants people to see them. The having the gun lying on the kitchen table all the time "just in case"someone breaks in, is a little odd too. Do they live in a high crime neighborhood? Burying money in the back yard kinda signals paranoia to me. Does he have trust issues?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Some people just like guns. They're a lot of fun to shoot, what can I say? They're interesting little machines. I don't fear my government, believe in doomsday/end times or think my little one-bedroom condo is going to be invaded by gangbangers or Viking hordes or whatever. I just like to shoot guns at the range. 

The way I see it is simple. I don't play golf with just one club. I have lots of different clubs that are good for lots of different things. Similarly, I don't shoot with just one gun. I have several that are good for different things. 

OP, is your father's health declining? Have there been any big changes in his ability to drive or manage his own affairs? I know that my stepdad became exponentially more concerned and involved with his firearms as his illness became more and more severe. It seemed like the weaker he became physically, the more he fixated on his guns to feel like he was keeping himself and my mom safe. I wonder if that might be part of it all as well?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

To the person who asked if he had trust issues. It's to my understanding he does. Everyone is sh*t and out to get him. Especially the government and most ppl in general. He's always been fond of the drink, women, guns and money. My guess it's a combination of the way he was raised, the war he was in, him getting older and some of his own doings of his past behavior. My sister in law seems to think some of his paranoia might stem from the war and the fact he was a big time cheater. She feels it's possible he thinks someone might "break in" or out to get him because maybe years ago someone was, like a potential husband of a woman he might have been sleeping with. And yes I get the whole collection of guns thing, I guess just the way they were out and then the new thing of burying money struck me as odd. He seems nice enough although he comes across as a bit narcissistic at times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

The gun thing sounds more or less completely normal to me. After all, President Roosevelt lived his whole life with a loaded revolver at no more than arm's reach. But burying cash paper money in the backyard? That does sound like he's not thinking rationally.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

If I was in a war and being shot at everyday, I would keep guns over any doorway too. Maybe give the guy a break. He's half in the grave, he doesn't need you meddling kids (Please excuse Scooby Doo reference.)


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

scatty said:


> If I was in a war and being shot at everyday, I would keep guns over any doorway too. Maybe give the guy a break. He's half in the grave, he doesn't need you meddling kids (Please excuse Scooby Doo reference.)


Good thing me and the wife didn't "meddle" after all he doesn't know a thing about this forum and no one has asked him about his guns. It was just a question like all questions here. And thanks to those who responded. Also it's best to skip a post if the question bothers people. Peace!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

how is he mentally. does he act inappropriate? any angry outbursts?


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

People usually get paranoid or rather more fearful as they get older. They have lost their physical ability to fend for themselves, maybe lost their mobility, ability to drive, whatever, and they're vulnerable. Life gets increasingly more scarey for them.

Does he watch Fox News?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> how is he mentally. does he act inappropriate? any angry outbursts?


Well he seems to be mentally ok I guess. He has a lot of health issues right now but he doesn't listen well to what his doctors tell him. Not because he can't hear but because he's never really listened to what doctors say. He wants to do things his way. Doctors don't know what they are talking about, that kinda thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sunburn said:


> People usually get paranoid or rather more fearful as they get older. They have lost their physical ability to fend for themselves, maybe lost their mobility, ability to drive, whatever, and they're vulnerable. Life gets increasingly more scarey for them.
> 
> Does he watch Fox News?


True! I'm not sure if he watched Fox News. I know that he has some health issues and I guess he doesn't like what the docs tell him. He doesn't listen to their suggestions etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Or, he may just be a gun collector.


I think it's safe to say that if he has a loaded (I presume) handgun underneath a baseball cap lying on the kitchen table that he is not just a "gun guy."

I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure that leaving an unlocked handgun, loaded or not, in an open area of the house is illegal in many states.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

The money thing....my grandparents never believed in banks and would often do this same thing. Maybe he heard something about the economy taking another dive on the news and thought he was being proactive. At his age I don't think that's completely off the wall. He lived through difficult times that we have not. I get that.

I live in a pretty rural area and I know many people, much younger than him, who have guns mounted above their doorways, and not for decoration. Where I live it's rather common actually.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I think in some states if they have a gun permit, loaded or not it's ok if it's on their own premises. Trey find out where the money is hidden in the backyard and go for it! Just kidding!  I would say with all the guns he has, and with his age, health issues and the fact he might have a little PTSD from the war, it might be a good idea to at least keep a check on things. You never know when so one might lose it, and with all those guns within reach you never know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

My father once built a bomb shelter in the basement, because he was convinced the Russians were going to drop the bomb! You could have called him crazy too, but with some declassified stuff recently released, it actually did come pretty close!

Does your father in law live in a rough part of town? That could easily explain it.

The odd thing is leaving guns hanging in every room. A more common (and more practical) way would be to wear a pistol in a holster in the house if you have safety concerns. A crook could just as easily grab one of those rifles as he could.

And guns in the basement? How many. 30 to 100 is not unusual for a real gun collector. along with maybe 10,000 rounds of ammo. A real gun enthusiast goes thru 500 rounds in just one trip to the range, and with the price of ammo going up weekly, it pays to buy in bulk and hold onto it.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> I think it's safe to say that if he has a loaded (I presume) handgun underneath a baseball cap lying on the kitchen table that he is not just a "gun guy."
> 
> I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure that leaving an unlocked handgun, loaded or not, in an open area of the house is illegal in many states.


Illegal no. Stupid yes.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

i didnt own a gun until obama won the first election now i have 9 and even spent 6 grand on one (best sniper rifle money can buy) even have my ccw and carry a .45 every where i go and sleep with it on my bed.

now do i ever plan on using them other than to shoot for fun NO.........but the best line ever it is better to have them and not need them than need them and not have them. no such thing as too many guns or to many bullets.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure that leaving an unlocked handgun, loaded or not, in an open area of the house is illegal in many states.


Possibly the Peoples Republic of California. If it's where kids in the house legally can get to it, then that is illegal in some more. Even absent those conditions, one can always face legal issues over "negligence" as appropriate, or not. After all, there is nothing more useless than an unloaded gun that's locked away.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

More than paranoid, totally crazy.


----------



## waylan (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm a "gun" guy myself. Only issue I see here is the loaded gun on the kitchen table. Unless he never receives visitors, that is an accident waiting to happen - very irresponsible. Seems he is responsible in locking them up every where else...


----------

